# Slow Stitching



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

An acquaintance recently mentioned to me that she is enjoying slow stitching. I had no idea what it was. Of course I googled to find out. Wow, a whole new craft for me. I am thinking of making a quilt. I cannot believe I am starting with a big project, but my thought is my squares can be large. 

Are there any slow stitchers out there in KP land and if so do you have any tips or project pictures to share. I look forward to hearing from you all.
Thank you.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

My mom did quilts like that. Crazy quilts, she called them, using bits of fabric left over from sewing projects, no particular pattern, just whatever fit wherever. Each piece was stitched by hand, after putting a back on she would embroider each piece with whatever pattern suited her fancy, quilting the thing together as she went. She must have made hundreds of quiltis in her lifetime but the crazy quilts are the most special to me.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MoCoop said:


> My mom did quilts like that. Crazy quilts, she called them, using bits of fabric left over from sewing projects, no particular pattern, just whatever fit wherever. Each piece was stitched by hand, after putting a back on she would embroider each piece with whatever pattern suited her fancy, quilting the thing together as she went. She must have made hundreds of quiltis in her lifetime but the crazy quilts are the most special to me.


I think there is a difference between Crazy quilts and slow stitching or am I mistaken. I guess I will need to explore further. Do you have any photos of quilts your mother made? I would love to see them.
I just did a quick check and slow stitching does sound like what you describe.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

It reminds me of crazy quilting. I have a lot of scraps I can use.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I just read about slow stitching. I have been a hand quilter in my lifetime. I don't do it much anymore but I loved to hand appliqué and my favorite part was hand sewing the binding on a quilt. I saw a lady on a podcast doing English paper piecing and making a quilt top of hexagon pieces. My Aunt Marie use to hand piece. I have a quilt she made me in the 50s all pieced and quilted by hand. Here is the podcast if you are interested. She talks about the quilt piecing at about 5.05 minutes. It would be easy to do a pillow top or doll quilt.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

MoCoop said:


> My mom did quilts like that. Crazy quilts, she called them, using bits of fabric left over from sewing projects, no particular pattern, just whatever fit wherever. Each piece was stitched by hand, after putting a back on she would embroider each piece with whatever pattern suited her fancy, quilting the thing together as she went. She must have made hundreds of quiltis in her lifetime but the crazy quilts are the most special to me.


My grandmother made many quilts using this same method. Wish I had one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I just read about slow stitching. I have been a hand quilter in my lifetime. I don't do it much anymore but I loved to hand appliqué and my favorite part was hand sewing the binding on a quilt. I saw a lady on a podcast doing English paper piecing and making a quilt top of hexagon pieces. My Aunt Marie use to hand piece. I have a quilt she made me in the 50s all pieced and quilted by hand. Here is the podcast if you are interested. She talks about the quilt piecing at about 5.05 minutes. It would be easy to do a pillow top or doll quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I think there is a difference between Crazy quilts and slow stitching or am I mistaken. I guess I will need to explore further. Do you have any photos of quilts your mother made? I would love to see them.
> I just did a quick check and slow stitching does sound like what you describe.


I have one in storage, my sibs have the rest. Next time I have a chance to get out I will photograph it. 
My mom's crazy quilts were special. She could do them on the machine if she chose, she made clothes for her 5 brothers when she was a kid and for her 7 kids as a mom, she could really sew fast and accurately with her machine. 
After her kids were grown and she no longer had to keep everyone warm I think the crazy quilts were just a satisfying thing for her to do. She was an artist who painted and sculpted, she did any kind of craft you might think of, she was only idle when she had a migraine. 
The small quilt I have she gave me when I was in my 20's I think, I'm 70 now. I used it for a seatcover for my mini truck after my divorce, life was really tough for me then and having my mom's quilt there was a comfort, she had passed by then. So it has holes cut and lined for the seat belts to go through and some seaming. It's a little worn but I still treasure it. I think she would rather that I used it than to leave it sitting nicely safe in a box.
From what I was reading about it slow stitching is sewing done for pleasure, no rush, enjoying each stitch you place. That's how I think my mom felt about her crazy quilts. They were made for the pleasure of making them, but artist that she was, they were most always beautiful, too.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

My grandmother did too, and she made me one with scraps from clothes she made me. So there are memories in every pattern.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Kathy, you do the most interesting projects. If you do start to do slow stitching, it will be beautiful and well done like all of your other work. I do not have the patience for this although, I can sew a seam so that it looks like machine done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MoCoop said:


> I have one in storage, my sibs have the rest. Next time I have a chance to get out I will photograph it.
> My mom's crazy quilts were special. She could do them on the machine if she chose, she made clothes for her 5 brothers when she was a kid and for her 7 kids as a mom, she could really sew fast and accurately with her machine.
> After her kids were grown and she no longer had to keep everyone warm I think the crazy quilts were just a satisfying thing for her to do. She was an artist who painted and sculpted, she did any kind of craft you might think of, she was only idle when she had a migraine.
> The small quilt I have she gave me when I was in my 20's I think, I'm 70 now. I used it for a seatcover for my mini truck after my divorce, life was really tough for me then and having my mom's quilt there was a comfort, she had passed by then. So it has holes cut and lined for the seat belts to go through and some seaming. It's a little worn but I still treasure it. I think she would rather that I used it than to leave it sitting nicely safe in a box.
> From what I was reading about it slow stitching is sewing done for pleasure, no rush, enjoying each stitch you place. That's how I think my mom felt about her crazy quilts. They were made for the pleasure of making them, but artist that she was, they were most always beautiful, too.


Great story. I would love to see it when you can and thank you. I am more excited to make one now.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Kathy, you do the most interesting projects. If you do start to do slow stitching, it will be beautiful and well done like all of your other work. I do not have the patience for this although, I can sew a seam so that it looks like machine done.


Thank you so much for the kind words. Your words are soothing to my soul.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

flpat said:


> My grandmother did too, and she made me one with scraps from clothes she made me. So there are memories in every pattern.


If you would care to I would love to see a photo.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds very interesting....my mum used to make many quilts using any left over fabrics she could find, she would remember each piece of fabric " that was from a dress I made such and such, that was from a shirt for dad etc etc etc" I sure wish I had 1 .....


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Interesting, and lovely piecing, but, really, she should get her priorities right! Refusing to adulate any cat when asked is surely an abomination?


----------



## Auntie Lyn (Nov 21, 2016)

My grandmother made most of our clothes when we were growing up and she made each of us a crazy quilt BATHROBE out of the scraps. So warm and useful. We loved them.
I had read once that one form of crazy quilt was to embroider designs in some of the pieces that told a story of the person who would receive the quilt. For those of us who like to keep busy, that would add another layer of art to a gift.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> An acquaintance recently mentioned to me that she is enjoying slow stitching. I had no idea what it was. Of course I googled to find out. Wow, a whole new craft for me. I am thinking of making a quilt. I cannot believe I am starting with a big project, but my thought is my squares can be large.
> 
> Are there any slow stitchers out there in KP land and if so do you have any tips or project pictures to share. I look forward to hearing from you all.
> Thank you.


interesting..check out pinterest..


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

Slow stitching reminds me of Japanese Boro stitching. I've only done a little of Boro but I do enjoy big stitch quilting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> interesting..check out pinterest..


Yes, I wanted to see if any members here had anything to share. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

LittleRedHen said:


> Slow stitching reminds me of Japanese Boro stitching. I've only done a little of Boro but I do enjoy big stitch quilting.


I looked up Boro and yes I think it is the same idea. I am thinking of a quilt design for my home on the Laguna with all things to remind me of that special place. I will be using birds, flowers, palm trees, water, maybe a rooster and a chicken. The idea is starting to take shape. I may also only keep it to five colors but definitely using different prints and textures. I love the layering and using buttons, trim, lace and of course embroidery. I still have lots of embroidery thread. When I was young I would do embroidery with my mother and grandmother. It certainly has been sometime since then.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting, my Mama did this.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I came across a textile artist and I really like her work. Lisa Mattock is out of Sydney Australia.
www.foragebylisamattock.com.au


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I came across a textile artist and I really like her work. Lisa Mattock is out of Sydney Australia.
> www.foragebylisamattock.com.au


I like her work also. The two of you have almost hooked me but at almost 94, I do not have time to slow stitch. LOL.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I like her work also. The two of you have almost hooked me but at almost 94, I do not have time to slow stitch. LOL.


Lol, did you see her French fabric subscription? I am super tempted to pull the trigger on that one. I sent her an email because I want to know if I would have a choice in colors.

ETA it is slow stitching and you can take as long as you like or go as fast as you like, just saying. ???? besides you are 94 years young and you can do a small project.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Kathy, this technique is very pretty. I can’t wait to see yours....


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

My great aunt had crazy quilts with lots of silky fabrics - she was a dressmaker and must have had lots of wonderful scraps from which to choose. The quilts were always so warm and snuggly, and had a wonderful fragrance to me. How I miss her and them!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

If any of you have photos I would love to see them. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Kathy, this technique is very pretty. I can't wait to see yours....


Thank you. I have started the planning and the shopping. I ordered a square with a rooster for the center of my quilt and cotton muslin for the backing. These two items are from Joann Fabrics. I have ordered some French fabric and unique thread from Lisa Mattock of Australia.I was watching videos last night into the wee hours. I watched three different people designing and implementing their pieces. I also watched videos on handiwork to brush up on my embroidery skills. Very excited and will probably begin this project in the spring and work on it throughout the summer. At least that is my plan. I am a planner, but not afraid to deviate from the plan.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you. I checked duckduckgo.com for lots of links to slow stitching.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been gathering my materials this weekend for my slow stitching quilt. I have my muslin laundered and ready to be cut into 12x12 squares. I have a good supply of fabric. I have a bag of bits and bobs. I also have an old cotton Maltese bedspread that was my grandmothers. I have cut it into strips and squares of many sizes. I want to try and use this Maltese coverlet in each square. I first soaked the pieces because it had not been used in years. I laundered and ironed all the pieces. I also have old hankies my grandmother and mother embroidered and crocheting edgings that I will use. I have my embroidery thread wound and organized. I purchased new embroidery needles. I will also be using crochet thread and DMC Perl cotton for finishing work. My rooster centerpiece square should arrive on Tuesday. I am going to put my idea on paper first. I like a plan, but have no problem deviating from the plan if the mood strikes. 

I was hoping to see some photos from KP members. There are plenty of inspirational photos on the internet. I love that anything goes for slow stitching. If any of you have anything to share I would love to see your work.

A few photos I have saved for inspiration. The last photo is the rooster. I will embellish this square.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have been gathering my materials this weekend for my slow stitching quilt. I have my muslin laundered and ready to be cut into 12x12 squares. I have a good supply of fabric. I have a bag of bits and bobs. I also have an old cotton Maltese bedspread that was my grandmothers. I have cut it into strips and squares of many sizes. I want to try and use this Maltese coverlet in each square. I first soaked the pieces because it had not been used in years. I laundered and ironed all the pieces. I also have old hankies my grandmother and mother embroidered and crocheting edgings that I will use. I have my embroidery thread wound and organized. I purchased new embroidery needles. I will also be using crochet thread and DMC Perl cotton for finishing work. My rooster centerpiece square should arrive on Tuesday. I am going to put my idea on paper first. I like a plan, but have no problem deviating from the plan if the mood strikes.
> 
> I was hoping to see some photos from KP members. There are plenty of inspirational photos on the internet. I love that anything goes for slow stitching. If any of you have anything to share I would love to see your work.
> 
> A few photos I have saved for inspiration. The last photo is the rooster. I will embellish this square.


I think I misunderstood what slow stitching was when I sent the video of hand piecing a quilt. I love the hearts in the first photo and the other embellished pieces. It will be fun to embellish the rooster print. I will be watching for your post when you finish that.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the look of your project, am sure it's going to be fantastic


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have my first square in the works. The colorful floral print will become flowers. I watched a video on how to turn the circles into petals. The small flower will have five petals and the large will have six. I will cut out more leaves to appliqué and may embroider the stems. I added the word faith at the top in hopes to say I’ve got faith this will work out.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I’m hooked. Square number 2 underway.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have my first square in the works. The colorful floral print will become flowers. I watched a video on how to turn the circles into petals. The small flower will have five petals and the large will have six. I will cut out more leaves to appliqué and may embroider the stems. I added the word faith at the top in hopes to say I've got faith this will work out.


They are looking great. How fun that must be and creativeness can run wild.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> They are looking great. How fun that must be and creativeness can run wild.


They are fun and my creative side is now in overdrive. Lol. I cleaned house today with many sewing breaks. I'm hungry because I forgot to eat. Dinner smells delicious. Having way too much fun.

I'm thinking I will do a crochet border with crochet thread around each square. I will do a blanket stitch in the same color thread around each square first this way I will have a good base for my crochet. My thought is that it will help me piece them together. I am also considering a ruffle crochet border. I just need to decide which color. I will wait until I have more squares done to pick the color crochet thread. I watched a video last night on hand tying the quilt. I will probably use this method with the same crochet thread.

Each square will have three pieces of my grandmothers coverlet in them. They are off white and it will tie them all together, and I love using them.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> They are fun and my creative side is now in overdrive. Lol. I cleaned house today with many sewing breaks. I'm hungry because I forgot to eat. Dinner smells delicious. Having way too much fun.
> 
> I'm thinking I will do a crochet border with crochet thread around each square. I will do a blanket stitch in the same color thread around each square first this way I will have a good base for my crochet. My thought is that it will help me piece them together. I am also considering a ruffle crochet border. I just need to decide which color. I will wait until I have more squares done to pick the color crochet thread. I watched a video last night on hand tying the quilt. I will probably use this method with the same crochet thread.
> 
> Each square will have three pieces of my grandmothers coverlet in them. They are off white and it will tie them all together, and I love using them.


I love it when a craft consumes us and it certainly has you, forgetting to eat. Your ideas sound really great and I really like that you are using your grandmother's coverlet to tie it all together. It will be extra special with that. This will be an heirloom, maybe for your granddaughter one day.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I love it when a craft consumes us and it certainly has you, forgetting to eat. Your ideas sound really great and I really like that you are using your grandmother's coverlet to tie it all together. It will be extra special with that. This will be an heirloom, maybe for your granddaughter one day.


Thank you


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

JoRae said:


> I think I misunderstood what slow stitching was when I sent the video of hand piecing a quilt. I love the hearts in the first photo and the other embellished pieces. It will be fun to embellish the rooster print. I will be watching for your post when you finish that.


I am confused also. Does it refer to hand stitching a quilt with various embellishments?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

tobo11 said:


> I am confused also. Does it refer to hand stitching a quilt with various embellishments?


I am making a quilt, but it can be anything you want. Yes the slow stitching refers to hand stitching as well as appliqué. When I looked into it I was surprised how varied it is. My first square is complete except for the blanket stitch and crochet trim.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Katsch said:


> I am making a quilt, but it can be anything you want. Yes the slow stitching refers to hand stitching as well as appliqué. When I looked into it I was surprised how varied it is. My first square is complete except for the blanket stitch and crochet trim.


I want to do this, too. I picked up a wonderful book...."mixed and stitched", by Jen Osborn, ISBN 978-1-4403-0837-6. Too bad I'm starting about 10 years too late. After 2 downsizing moves, I have to more or less start over with the collection of scrapes, but maybe that is half the fun!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gheezi said:


> I want to do this, too. I picked up a wonderful book...."mixed and stitched", by Jen Osborn, ISBN 978-1-4403-0837-6. Too bad I'm starting about 10 years too late. After 2 downsizing moves, I have to more or less start over with the collection of scrapes, but maybe that is half the fun!


Lol, I have enjoyed each step of the process so far and that included shopping for fabric. It is nice that you can buy only 1/4 yard, plus there are tons of fat quarters. I have a box of ribbon that I have used throughout the years for other projects and that is coming in handy. I have a ton of buttons which I will probably use for the flower centers. 
I am not a sewer, but love embroidery. My squares will be using mostly embroidery stitching. 
I did spend time in the planning process. Have fun and post photos as you go. I would love to see them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Finished second square.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Finished second square.


Your squares are gorgeous , it's going to be beautiful when finished , really looking forward to seeing more squares


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your squares are gorgeous , it's going to be beautiful when finished , really looking forward to seeing more squares


Thank you. I am thinking I may need to break it up and add one solid square between the busy ones. By solid it could be a subdued print but nothing else. Any thoughts?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Finished second square.


Both pieces look great. I love this second square. Birds are a favorite of mine. The flowers turned out pretty. That is a fun technique. I saw the post to Swedenme about a plain square between. I think that is a good idea as it will "frame" or show case individual pieces. It might be too busy if they are together. It will be a feast for the eye when finished.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. I am thinking I may need to break it up and add one solid square between the busy ones. By solid it could be a subdued print but nothing else. Any thoughts?


A solid square/ subdued print ( think I prefer the idea of a subdued print ) between the busy ones would bring it all together ,

I've had an idea in my head for a while to make a themed Beatrix Potter blanket , as I have some themed fabric and an old fashioned book with Beatrix Potter knitting patterns in , my idea was to make some fabric squares and use the knitting charts to make some knitted squares and join them together , you have inspired me to add a little more to the fabric squares , think I will enjoy experimenting , Thank you ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you both, JoRae and Swedenme for your thoughts. I was thinking the same.

ETA I will be using this quilt in my home in Nicaragua. I am on a tropical crater lake. My room is neutral with white walls and gray clay tiles. The squares are to represent the Laguna/lake. My next one features the flower, Bird of Paradise.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you both, JoRae and Swedenme for your thoughts. I was thinking the same.
> 
> ETA I will be using this quilt in my home in Nicaragua. I am on a tropical crater lake. My room is neutral with white walls and gray clay tiles. The squares are to represent the Laguna/lake. My next one features the flower, Bird of Paradise.


Ahhh, that will be perfect for your home in Nicaragua. I see your inspiration.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> A solid square/ subdued print ( think I prefer the idea of a subdued print ) between the busy ones would bring it all together ,
> 
> I've had an idea in my head for a while to make a themed Beatrix Potter blanket , as I have some themed fabric and an old fashioned book with Beatrix Potter knitting patterns in , my idea was to make some fabric squares and use the knitting charts to make some knitted squares and join them together , you have inspired me to add a little more to the fabric squares , think I will enjoy experimenting , Thank you ????


That will be a fun project.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you both, JoRae and Swedenme for your thoughts. I was thinking the same.
> 
> ETA I will be using this quilt in my home in Nicaragua. I am on a tropical crater lake. My room is neutral with white walls and gray clay tiles. The squares are to represent the Laguna/lake. My next one features the flower, Bird of Paradise.


Sounds wonderful and perfect for your home


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Still slow stitching. On square number five. I have not picked up my knitting or crocheting in days, maybe tomorrow. Today I am working on a square with an owl.

Bird of Paradise flower below, number three.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Number four you are my sunshine with a rooster.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful , it's going to be gorgeous when finished


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful , it's going to be gorgeous when finished


Thank you. Have you started to plan the Beatrix Potter idea yet?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. Have you started to plan the Beatrix Potter idea yet?


No I've got the fabric ready and the yarn to make the knitted squares , but I'm busy finishing of some requests right now , then I need to start my idea for the little A- team ( twin baby granddaughters) for Easter so fingers crossed , I can at least start one square somewhere in the middle of that lot ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I've got the fabric ready and the yarn to make the knitted squares , but I'm busy finishing of some requests right now , then I need to start my idea for the little A- team ( twin baby granddaughters) for Easter so fingers crossed , I can at least start one square somewhere in the middle of that lot ????


Not enough crafting hours in a day. Lol
I am designing my next square in my head as I embroider the owl. I looked on Pinterest and found how to make a butterfly out of an old hankie. I want a white butterfly as the star of my next square.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Not enough crafting hours in a day. Lol
> I am designing my next square in my head as I embroider the owl. I looked on Pinterest and found how to make a butterfly out of an old hankie. I want a white butterfly as the star of my next square.


I'm really enjoying seeing your beautiful squares look forward to seeing the owl one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven’t heard of slow stitching before but your squares are beautiful . I can’t wait to see the finished quilt. I make quilts but nothing so fancy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of slow stitching before but your squares are beautiful . I can't wait to see the finished quilt. I make quilts but nothing so fancy.


Thank you. The squares are fun and done by hand. I have trouble slowing my foot down when on a sewing machine. Lol.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Kathy these are beautiful....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Kathy these are beautiful....


Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Owl square complete.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Owl square complete.


Beautiful , love the owl


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful , love the owl


Thanks, he was fun. I purchased a few packs of iron on transfers. I am working the butterfly today.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Still slow stitching. On square number five. I have not picked up my knitting or crocheting in days, maybe tomorrow. Today I am working on a square with an owl.
> 
> Bird of Paradise flower below, number three.


I missed seeing this one. It is beautiful. Love the colors in it. I just saw the owl square and again a beautiful square. This will be something when it is all together. A feast for the eye. It is wonderful you are so engrossed with your new technique.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I missed seeing this one. It is beautiful. Love the colors in it. I just saw the owl square and again a beautiful square. This will be something when it is all together. A feast for the eye. It is wonderful you are so engrossed with your new technique.


Thank you. I am working on it everyday. I sure hope it all fits together well. I see it in my head, lol.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I finished the white butterfly square this morning. I was tempted to add color to the butterfly, but wanted to stay true to the white butterfly because it comes with a story. 

We had a wonderful friend in Nicaragua that we sadly lost to Covid this past summer. Topo was our neighbor and friend. When we first arrived in the Laguna in 2010 and rented a house, Topo was to the left of us. He has the only allowed boat with a motor on the Laguna. His boat is a pontoon party boat. Topo would take people out on tours in his boat with great music and a hot tub fed with Laguna water. It was a business for Topo and he loved it. When we met Topo he was in his early 70’s. We always got together for a drink and a meal. He had a wonderful booming voice and during the war was a radio operator. His wife Lucy and he met at that time because they were both radio operators. Lucy is from Columbia. We loved hearing their love story and they loved telling it. Lucy fell in love with Topo’s voice before meeting him. Even in his later years his voice was still magnificent. Topo spoke English very well and had lived in the states at one time. The property to the right of our rented house was for sale and owned by Topo’s long time friend Dr. Rivera. We quickly met and negotiated the property. Our last trip to Nica was just last month. Every time we go we meet up with Dr. Rivera and Topo. Dr. Rivera wanted to check on us and make sure we were safe and following precautions. We of course were. We social distanced with Dr. Rivera and his driver. We had a drink on our veranda and toasted our friend Topo. As we were raising our glasses in salute a white butterfly appeared and hovered in front of each of our faces for long seconds each time. It was incredible, wonderful and beautiful. We all sat quietly and enjoyed the butterfly. We all said the same thing, that it was of course our friend Topo. May Topo forever Rest In Peace.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I finished the white butterfly square this morning. I was tempted to add color to the butterfly, but wanted to stay true to the white butterfly because it comes with a story.
> 
> We had a wonderful friend in Nicaragua that we sadly lost to Covid this past summer. Topo was our neighbor and friend. When we first arrived in the Laguna in 2010 and rented a house, Topo was to the left of us. He has the only allowed boat with a motor on the Laguna. His boat is a pontoon party boat. Topo would take people out on tours in his boat with great music and a hot tub fed with Laguna water. It was a business for Topo and he loved it. When we met Topo he was in his early 70's. We always got together for a drink and a meal. He had a wonderful booming voice and during the war was a radio operator. His wife Lucy and he met at that time because they were both radio operators. Lucy is from Columbia. We loved hearing their love story and they loved telling it. Lucy fell in love with Topo's voice before meeting him. Even in his later years his voice was still magnificent. Topo spoke English very well and had lived in the states at one time. The property to the right of our rented house was for sale and owned by Topo's long time friend Dr. Rivera. We quickly met and negotiated the property. Our last trip to Nica was just last month. Every time we go we meet up with Dr. Rivera and Topo. Dr. Rivera wanted to check on us and make sure we were safe and following precautions. We of course were. We social distanced with Dr. Rivera and his driver. We had a drink on our veranda and toasted our friend Topo. As we were raising our glasses in salute a white butterfly appeared and hovered in front of each of our faces for long seconds each time. It was incredible, wonderful and beautiful. We all sat quietly and enjoyed the butterfly. We all said the same thing, that it was of course our friend Topo. May Topo forever Rest In Peace.


I'm glad you left the butterfly white. What a wonderful story. It was definitely Topo's spirit letting you know he was with you always. That block is the prettiest one yet. My favorite so far. You are just getting better with each one. Can't wait to see it all assembled. Have you chosen the fabric for the between blocks?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I'm glad you left the butterfly white. What a wonderful story. It was definitely Topo's spirit letting you know he was with you always. That block is the prettiest one yet. My favorite so far. You are just getting better with each one. Can't wait to see it all assembled. Have you chosen the fabric for the between blocks?


Thank you. I like this one too. No I haven't. I think I need to see more completed and lay them out. I still need to choose what color crochet thread for blanket stitching around each square as well as a crochet border. I leaning towards white or sunny yellow.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. I like this one too. No I haven't. I think I need to see more completed and lay them out. I still need to choose what color crochet thread for blanket stitching around each square as well as a crochet border. I leaning towards white or sunny yellow.


Either color would work well. You have yellow in your blocks and a sunny yellow would look nice I think. You will know when you get a chance to debut colors. Happy stitching.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Kathy, I love the story of the last square but the parrot is still my favorite. Tell me dear friend, is there anything that you do not do well? I love this thread, it makes my heart happy to see what you are accomplishing in such a short time.
Ena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I finished the white butterfly square this morning. I was tempted to add color to the butterfly, but wanted to stay true to the white butterfly because it comes with a story.
> 
> We had a wonderful friend in Nicaragua that we sadly lost to Covid this past summer. Topo was our neighbor and friend. When we first arrived in the Laguna in 2010 and rented a house, Topo was to the left of us. He has the only allowed boat with a motor on the Laguna. His boat is a pontoon party boat. Topo would take people out on tours in his boat with great music and a hot tub fed with Laguna water. It was a business for Topo and he loved it. When we met Topo he was in his early 70's. We always got together for a drink and a meal. He had a wonderful booming voice and during the war was a radio operator. His wife Lucy and he met at that time because they were both radio operators. Lucy is from Columbia. We loved hearing their love story and they loved telling it. Lucy fell in love with Topo's voice before meeting him. Even in his later years his voice was still magnificent. Topo spoke English very well and had lived in the states at one time. The property to the right of our rented house was for sale and owned by Topo's long time friend Dr. Rivera. We quickly met and negotiated the property. Our last trip to Nica was just last month. Every time we go we meet up with Dr. Rivera and Topo. Dr. Rivera wanted to check on us and make sure we were safe and following precautions. We of course were. We social distanced with Dr. Rivera and his driver. We had a drink on our veranda and toasted our friend Topo. As we were raising our glasses in salute a white butterfly appeared and hovered in front of each of our faces for long seconds each time. It was incredible, wonderful and beautiful. We all sat quietly and enjoyed the butterfly. We all said the same thing, that it was of course our friend Topo. May Topo forever Rest In Peace.


Another beautiful square with a beautiful story attached to it , this quilt is going to hold so many memories for you when finished


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Kathy, I love the story of the last square but the parrot is still my favorite. Tell me dear friend, is there anything that you do not do well? I love this thread, it makes my heart happy to see what you are accomplishing in such a short time.
> Ena


Thank you very much for your kind words. I don't use a sewing machine very well. My foot and brain both want to go too fast, lol.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful square with a beautiful story attached to it , this quilt is going to hold so many memories for you when finished


Thank you and it will. My next square features my grandmothers Maltese. I am using a large piece and will embroider to bring out the floral design. I tried to make a yo-yo but it didn't come out well. I stopped at Joann Fabrics when out today and bought three different size yo-yo makers.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Your square is simply gorgeous, Katsch. I loved reading your story about Topo. The white butterfly is perfect and this square will be a wonderful remembrance of your friend. Well done, indeed!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> Your square is simply gorgeous, Katsch. I loved reading your story about Topo. The white butterfly is perfect and this square will be a wonderful remembrance of your friend. Well done, indeed!


Thank you jojo111.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I think I have finished the next square. I had every intention of embroidering the off white Maltese that belonged to my grandmother. I finished the embroidery elsewhere and added the blue on the Maltese and decided to leave it as it was originally intended.

ETA it is hard to see that the birds and tree branches have embroidery


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the ball fringe and the 3 D flowers and the button centers was brilliant. The white matlasse looks great against the blue.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> I love the ball fringe and the 3 D flowers and the button centers was brilliant. The white matlasse looks great against the blue.


Good, I'm glad you think so. After looking it over I thought the white should shine in this one.
ETA, I have been spelling Matlasse as Maltese, thank you for the correction. I am surprised autocorrect didn't correct it. Pretty funny.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the texture on this one and the embroidery that makes it stand out. The Buttons look so cute as centers. Another beauty. I can see the embroidery on the birds and branches. I always enlarge to see the detail. Lovely work.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good, I'm glad you think so. After looking it over I thought the white should shine in this one.
> ETA, I have been spelling Matlasse as Maltese, thank you for the correction. I am surprised autocorrect didn't correct it. Pretty funny.


Auto correct did correct me and kept changing it to Maltese, but I was persistent. So although you spelled it correctly, auto correct has a mind of its own.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I love the texture on this one and the embroidery that makes it stand out. The Buttons look so cute as centers. Another beauty. I can see the embroidery on the birds and branches. I always enlarge to see the detail. Lovely work.


I appreciate you indulging me and looking at my work. :sm01:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Auto correct did correct me and kept changing it to Maltese, but I was persistent. So although you spelled it correctly, auto correct has a mind of its own.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Well, I think I have finished the next square. I had every intention of embroidering the off white Maltese that belonged to my grandmother. I finished the embroidery elsewhere and added the blue on the Maltese and decided to leave it as it was originally intended.
> 
> ETA it is hard to see that the birds and tree branches have embroidery


Another beautiful square , they are going to fit just perfect together


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, my! Your squares are taking my breath away. I love the contrast of the yellow and blue, and I CAN see the lovely stitching on the birds and branches. Just stunning!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful square , they are going to fit just perfect together


From your lips to God's ears. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> Oh, my! Your squares are taking my breath away. I love the contrast of the yellow and blue, and I CAN see the lovely stitching on the birds and branches. Just stunning!


Thank you Jojo, I also love the blue and yellow.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Finished another square. I added the yellow blanket stitch and crocheted border to see how I like it. I may add more crocheted rows between the squares just not sure yet.

This square has a white hankie with lace all the way around it. The hankie was given to me by my mother at my wedding.

I think I am liking it better with two rows of the yellow.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

The yellow border frames your beautiful embroidery. It makes the square come alive if you know what I mean and I do like the wider border.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> The yellow border frames your beautiful embroidery. It makes the square come alive if you know what I mean and I do like the wider border.


Thank you.
I agree the two row border works.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Finished another square. I added the yellow blanket stitch and crocheted border to see how I like it. I may add more crocheted rows between the squares just not sure yet.
> 
> This square has a white hankie with lace all the way around it. The hankie was given to me by my mother at my wedding.
> 
> I think I am liking it better with two rows of the yellow.


Another beautiful square with loving memories, I think it looks better with 2 rows too


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful square with loving memories, I think it looks better with 2 rows too


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Finished another square. I added the yellow blanket stitch and crocheted border to see how I like it. I may add more crocheted rows between the squares just not sure yet.
> 
> This square has a white hankie with lace all the way around it. The hankie was given to me by my mother at my wedding.
> 
> I think I am liking it better with two rows of the yellow.


Your embroidery looks like the beautiful pillow cases, tea towels and tablecloths my auntie and step mom did many years ago. Lovely work. I do like the yellow around the squares and I think 2 rows looks better. You are in the home stretch. I can hear the wheels turning already on your next project.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Your embroidery looks like the beautiful pillow cases, tea towels and tablecloths my auntie and step mom did many years ago. Lovely work. I do like the yellow around the squares and I think 2 rows looks better. You are in the home stretch. I can hear the wheels turning already on your next project.


Thank you, but I don't know about the home stretch. I just ordered more bright yellow thread. I need by my calculations 56 squares in total for a queen size quilt. I will begin a couple of solids with some of the small print on print fabric that I have to get an idea of colors. I purchased white on white and gray on gray. I may use both. They will go fast without being embellished. I found some great crocheted tassels that I am considering for each corner of the quilt. I will add one of the wooden buttons that I have used for the flower centers and button the tassels on. I am using a queen size white flat sheet as my backing and plan to have some overhang with the sheet. I will probably add a decorative crochet trim around the entire quilt. This quilt will be folded down at night and not used for sleeping.

The tassel idea is in the photo. Not sure if mine will be that large and I may use some beads.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you, but I don't know about the home stretch. I just ordered more bright yellow thread. I need by my calculations 56 squares in total for a queen size quilt. I will begin a couple of solids with some of the small print on print fabric that I have to get an idea of colors. I purchased white on white and gray on gray. I may use both. They will go fast without being embellished. I found some great crocheted tassels that I am considering for each corner of the quilt. I will add one of the wooden buttons that I have used for the flower centers and button the tassels on. I am using a queen size white flat sheet as my backing and plan to have some overhang with the sheet. I will probably add a decorative crochet trim around the entire quilt. This quilt will be folded down at night and not used for sleeping.
> 
> The tassel idea is in the photo. Not sure if mine will be that large and I may use some beads.


My mistake. Lol. You need 28 of your created squares as well as the plain ones. I guess you are not in the home stretch by a few laps. But that is more time to work on the ideas you will have. It is an art quilt for sure. Love the heart tassels and the wood buttons as embellishment. Will it be portable enough to take squares to Nicaragua to work on? The queen sheet to back is a good idea. I seriously can't wait to see the finish but it is slow stitching after all so I will just have to enjoy as it comes to fruition. Happy stitching.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> My mistake. Lol. You need 28 of your created squares as well as the plain ones. I guess you are not in the home stretch by a few laps. But that is more time to work on the ideas you will have. It is an art quilt for sure. Love the heart tassels and the wood buttons as embellishment. Will it be portable enough to take squares to Nicaragua to work on? The queen sheet to back is a good idea. I seriously can't wait to see the finish but it is slow stitching after all so I will just have to enjoy as it comes to fruition. Happy stitching.


Thank you and yes I can take it to Nicaragua. I hope to have it finished by the time we go back. My darling is scheduled for knee replacement in March so we will probably stay close to home.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Kathy, I just look through all the pages of this post. I love your work.... it’s all very beautiful....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Kathy, I just look through all the pages of this post. I love your work.... it's all very beautiful....


Thank you for the nice compliment. I am really enjoying the process. I love the fact that I am actually designing the entire quilt.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you and yes I can take it to Nicaragua. I hope to have it finished by the time we go back. My darling is scheduled for knee replacement in March so we will probably stay close to home.


Hope hubby's surgery goes very well and he heals quickly. New knees can be a new lease on life. 
I was thinking you would be traveling there and would be working the blocks as you might carry knitting or crochet. It will be nice to have it finished to take to Nicaragua when you return.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Hope hubby's surgery goes very well and he heals quickly. New knees can be a new lease on life.
> I was thinking you would be traveling there and would be working the blocks as you might carry knitting or crochet. It will be nice to have it finished to take to Nicaragua when you return.


Thank you. He will be having the second one replaced by the end of summer, we hope. Traveling to Nicaragua may have to wait until the fall or winter. Hopefully, this coming winter we can spend entirely in our new home on the Laguna.

My sister wants four squares for the center of her round table, using my grandmothers coverlet in each square. I will work on those next.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. He will be having the second one replaced by the end of summer, we hope. Traveling to Nicaragua may have to wait until the fall or winter. Hopefully, this coming winter we can spend entirely in our new home on the Laguna.
> 
> My sister wants four squares for the center of her round table, using my grandmothers coverlet in each square. I will work on those next.


That would be wonderful to spend winter in your new home there. Nice and warm, no snow shoveling and beautiful from the pictures I have seen. That will be nice for your sister to have the squares made by you with pieces of the coverlet. Such a nice keepsake, and more creative ideas for you to work out.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> That would be wonderful to spend winter in your new home there. Nice and warm, no snow shoveling and beautiful from the pictures I have seen. That will be nice for your sister to have the squares made by you with pieces of the coverlet. Such a nice keepsake, and more creative ideas for you to work out.


 :sm24:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. He will be having the second one replaced by the end of summer, we hope. Traveling to Nicaragua may have to wait until the fall or winter. Hopefully, this coming winter we can spend entirely in our new home on the Laguna.
> 
> My sister wants four squares for the center of her round table, using my grandmothers coverlet in each square. I will work on those next.


I'm way beyond impressed by your slow stitching squares, as they're all works of art and all have such fine details in them, which tell a story. Your design skills are those of a seasoned slow stitcher, so you should be very proud of your work.
I am excited to see it finished and at the pace you're setting, it won't take long, no pressure, though, lol.

ETA: I love those tassels, thanks for showing them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I'm way beyond impressed by your slow stitching squares, as they're all works of art and all have such fine details in them, which tell a story. Your design skills are those of a seasoned slow stitcher, so you should be very proud of your work.
> I am excited to see it finished and at the pace you're setting, it won't take long, no pressure, though, lol.
> 
> ETA: I love those tassels, thanks for showing them.


Thank you for the kind words. Funny you mention no pressure, lol. I put enough on myself, but am truly loving the process.

The tassels are a free pattern on Ravelry. Oops my mistake not free. My heart to yours tassels.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Haven’t been on KP much lately so have only just seen this Kathy. Your squares are absolutely beautiful, looking forward to seeing them as your work continues.

I have done a lot more sewing, than knitting and crochet of late. 

Hope you and your family are all well x


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Haven't been on KP much lately so have only just seen this Kathy. Your squares are absolutely beautiful, looking forward to seeing them as your work continues.
> 
> I have done a lot more sewing, than knitting and crochet of late.
> 
> Hope you and your family are all well x


Hi
Great to hear from you. I hear you about knitting and crocheting I have been so absorbed in this quilt. Thank you and thanks for asking about my family, everyone is well. I met my niece last night for dinner. We celebrated her 25th birthday. I have inspired her to make something with her late mom's clothing, my sister. We were just texting this morning saying what a lovely time we had together. She has decided on a bohemian beach bag, which fits her mom perfectly. I am thrilled to help her with her project.

Hope all is well with you and yours. Have you been on any canals lately?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Two squares are am working on. The second one I believe is finished.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Both very pretty. Love the daisy lace and the fussy cut blue rose. Nice stack on the side with edging already. You are going great guns.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Both very pretty. Love the daisy lace and the fussy cut blue rose. Nice stack on the side with edging already. You are going great guns.


Thank you! My new balls of crochet thread arrived via Fed Ex today. I may start a couple of plain squares today to get a good view of my vision.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you! My new balls of crochet thread arrived via Fed Ex today. I may start a couple of plain squares today to get a good view of my vision.


Sounds like a good plan. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Look what I found today while searching for free embroidery patterns. Sometimes I can go down a rabbit hole while using Pinterest.

https://yarnscissorssilk.com/blog/sulky-solvy-upcycled-fiber-thread-quilted-table-runner
Looks like fun.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Look what I found today while searching for free embroidery patterns. Sometimes I can go down a rabbit hole while using Pinterest.
> 
> https://yarnscissorssilk.com/blog/sulky-solvy-upcycled-fiber-thread-quilted-table-runner
> Looks like fun.


That would be so much fun to do. I saw that years ago when I worked in a fabric shop and the solvy products were becoming popular. That would have been fun to make the fairy wings when we were making fairies. So many rabbit holes so little time. Lol.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> That would be so much fun to do. I saw that years ago when I worked in a fabric shop and the solvy products were becoming popular. That would have been fun to make the fairy wings when we were making fairies. So many rabbit holes so little time. Lol.


Yes, it would be perfect for fairy wings.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Hi
> Great to hear from you. I hear you about knitting and crocheting I have been so absorbed in this quilt. Thank you and thanks for asking about my family, everyone is well. I met my niece last night for dinner. We celebrated her 25th birthday. I have inspired her to make something with her late mom's clothing, my sister. We were just texting this morning saying what a lovely time we had together. She has decided on a bohemian beach bag, which fits her mom perfectly. I am thrilled to help her with her project.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours. Have you been on any canals lately?


I am pleased to hear that you are all well.

We sold the boat a couple of years ago and moved to a different part of the country. We had been boating for 12 years and wanted to do different things.

I have been doing a lot of sewing lately, mainly bags. I might post a few pictures later.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I am pleased to hear that you are all well.
> 
> We sold the boat a couple of years ago and moved to a different part of the country. We had been boating for 12 years and wanted to do different things.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of sewing lately, mainly bags. I might post a few pictures later.


Please, I would love to see them. 
Now that you mention the selling of the boat I do remember you mentioning it.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Please, I would love to see them.
> Now that you mention the selling of the boat I do remember you mentioning it.


Thank you for your interest Kathy, I will make a post in "Other Crafts". Those latest squares that you have made are gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Thank you for your interest Kathy, I will make a post in "Other Crafts". Those latest squares that you have made are gorgeous.


 :sm24:


----------



## marthe (Nov 11, 2014)

My mother made one in 1939, she started to embroider it with DMC coton perlé. I want to finish the embroidery an give to my grand daughter.I never heard of slow sticking before.Itis generally known as crazy quilting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

marthe said:


> My mother made one in 1939, she started to embroider it with DMC coton perlé. I want to finish the embroidery an give to my grand daughter.I never heard of slow sticking before.Itis generally known as crazy quilting.


Yes, there are similarities between crazy quilting and slow stitching. I would love to see what your mother had created. If you can post pictures that would be great.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have another square complete or almost I need to add the yellow crochet border. Number 12 is in the works. I have also finished 6 plain squares. Moving along and still loving every stitch.

I love the sweet little buttons I found in my button bin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I have another square complete or almost I need to add the yellow crochet border. Number 12 is in the works. I have also finished 6 plain squares. Moving along and still loving every stitch.
> 
> I love the sweet little buttons I found in my button bin.


They are all gorgeous, the colours make me think of beautiful spring days back home in Sweden , those blue / yellow colours are everywhere and lace making was quite popular when I was young , still like to try now and again but just basic pattern as too many bobbins would definitley befuddle my brain now ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are all gorgeous, the colours make me think of beautiful spring days back home in Sweden , those blue / yellow colours are everywhere and lace making was quite popular when I was young , still like to try now and again but just basic pattern as too many bobbins would definitley befuddle my brain now ????


Thank you and I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Another pretty one. I love the 3 D and embroidery of the flower pot and bird. Those plain blocks look like they will accent beautifully.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I have another square complete or almost I need to add the yellow crochet border. Number 12 is in the works. I have also finished 6 plain squares. Moving along and still loving every stitch.
> 
> I love the sweet little buttons I found in my button bin.


That plant pot and bird are gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Another pretty one. I love the 3 D and embroidery of the flower pot and bird. Those plain blocks look like they will accent beautifully.


Thank you. When I place the plain ones next to the busy I really like them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> That plant pot and bird are gorgeous.


Thank you.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

So fabulous. So personal. I love your squares.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> So fabulous. So personal. I love your squares.


Thank you.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Kathy, in addition to being able to knit, crochet and do embroidery, you are truly an artist. Each square is so pretty and well done.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Kathy, in addition to being able to knit, crochet and do embroidery, you are truly an artist. Each square is so pretty and well done.


Thank you for your kind words. I am doing what I love. Being retired is the best.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

raedean said:


> so beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Your “slow” stitching is coming together so quickly! I’m green with envy! Can’t wait to see the final product!!!

Mine is stuck on the first square. I’m still having fun, however.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gheezi said:


> Your "slow" stitching is coming together so quickly! I'm green with envy! Can't wait to see the final product!!!
> 
> Mine is stuck on the first square. I'm still having fun, however.


Good for you. I hope you will share with photos.
My knitting hasn't been touched in over a month.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I have another square complete or almost I need to add the yellow crochet border. Number 12 is in the works. I have also finished 6 plain squares. Moving along and still loving every stitch.
> 
> I love the sweet little buttons I found in my button bin.


Every square is so beautiful. Your eye for design and detail is creating a true masterpiece.

You're setting a cracking pace, too! :sm01:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Every square is so beautiful. Your eye for design and detail is creating a true masterpiece.
> 
> You're setting a cracking pace, too! :sm01:


Thank you. I am still managing an hour walk and keeping up with the housework. Hubs does a lot of the shopping and cooking, but that will slow down next week after his knee replacement.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another square ready for the border.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is the one I am working on. In Nicaragua it is very common to see a pig being raised in the front yards around the Laguna.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is the next square to give you an idea of how I lay it out before pinning.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Here is the next square to give you an idea of how I lay it out before pinning.


These are lovely Kathy. I am tempted to make some myself. I am working on a faux leather bag at the minute.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Another square ready for the border.


Love the chicken. I haven't embroidered in years. You do lovely work. The pig will be a fun one with a story. I seriously can't wait to see this all together.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> These are lovely Kathy. I am tempted to make some myself. I am working on a faux leather bag at the minute.


Ooh, sounds wonderful. If you decide to sell your bags I will be first in line.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Love the chicken. I haven't embroidered in years. You do lovely work. The pig will be a fun one with a story. I seriously can't wait to see this all together.


The embroidery is so much fun. I haven't embroidered in years either and really don't do fancy stitching, but there are tons on Pinterest.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Kathy, 
Each square is more charming than the last one. I love seeing an artist at work.

I thought of you when I saw this:

https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2020/03/emillie-ferris-thread-paintings/


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Kathy,
> Each square is more charming than the last one. I love seeing an artist at work.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw this:
> ...


Beautiful, thank you for showing me. Just maybe I could embroider that well when I grow up. Lol.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> You do everything well as we all know cause we see your work. Have a great weekend. I picture you cutting, pinning, threading.
> 
> Wish your hubby well for me on his upcoming surgery. I will put him on my prayer list.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kat, not posting much but keeping up on your slow stitching, just wanted to pop in and say how lovely it is, and I enjoy watching each one being born! I am excited to see the end project.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. We would appreciate the prayers.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Kat, not posting much but keeping up on your slow stitching, just wanted to pop in and say how lovely it is, and I enjoy watching each one being born! I am excited to see the end project.


Thank you f1. The project is keeping me busy and happy.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Ooh, sounds wonderful. If you decide to sell your bags I will be first in line.


Thank you for giving me the push to post the pictures of my bags and the compliment, I have had some lovely comments on them x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Here is the next square to give you an idea of how I lay it out before pinning.


Beautiful , I love seeing the whole process


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caxton said:


> Thank you for giving me the push to post the pictures of my bags and the compliment, I have had some lovely comments on them x


Just want to say your bags are gorgeous , especially like the one with trees on ,


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Thank you for giving me the push to post the pictures of my bags and the compliment, I have had some lovely comments on them x


And well deserved. :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful , I love seeing the whole process


I think it is fun to see the progression when someone is creating. These squares are especially fun for me because I design them from start to finish and I never liked sewing. Now I can say I love this form of sewing. The beauty is anything goes and they don't need to be perfect. A big Thank You to all of you for reading about and supporting my work. :sm24:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just want to say your bags are gorgeous , especially like the one with trees on ,


Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Finished the pig and duck square. The color on the animals don’t photograph well. The duck is white and the pig is flesh tone.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Finished the pig and duck square. The color on the animals don't photograph well. The duck is white and the pig is flesh tone.


The detail is beautiful. I love that cute duck.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Finished the pig and duck square. The color on the animals don't photograph well. The duck is white and the pig is flesh tone.


Another great one. I just love all the embellishments you are using. So many look like antique pieces and laces. Cute duck and pond.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> The detail is beautiful. I love that cute duck.


He is pretty cute riding his pig, lol.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Another great one. I just love all the embellishments you are using. So many look like antique pieces and laces. Cute duck and pond.


I am cutting into some antique lace that I wouldn't be using otherwise. I really liked the antique flower buttons I found in my button bin. I have always loved buttons and have saved many throughout the years.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I am cutting into some antique lace that I wouldn't be using otherwise. I really liked the antique flower buttons I found in my button bin. I have always loved buttons and have saved many throughout the years.


Oops again. I saw Caxton say he was riding a pig. Lol. I thought that was a pond. I need to study it closer ????????‍♀ It is certainly the cute pig you were embroidering earlier. Sorry.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Oops again. I saw Caxton say he was riding a pig. Lol. I thought that was a pond. I need to study it closer ????????‍♀ It is certainly the cute pig you were embroidering earlier. Sorry.


No need to apologize. I appreciate your time in looking. 
The blue above the duck and pig could certainly be a pond. :sm24:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Kathy, love seeing your progress...every square is so unique and beautiful...keep going! Hope your hubby does well with his knee operation..


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> Kathy, love seeing your progress...every square is so unique and beautiful...keep going! Hope your hubby does well with his knee operation..


Thank you Edie and so nice to hear from you.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Here is the next square to give you an idea of how I lay it out before pinning.


It's very interesting to see your process and how each square comes together. Thanks for this detailed topic, which has me wishing I had taken my talent pills more often, lol.

Wishing your hubby good luck with his surgery.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> It's very interesting to see your process and how each square comes together. Thanks for this detailed topic, which has me wishing I had taken my talent pills more often, lol.
> 
> Wishing your hubby good luck with his surgery.


I didn't know there were talent pills to be had, lol. Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Square number 20 complete except for border. I have 14 embellished squares done and 6 plain squares, 36 squares to go.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I love this one. LOL I say that about all of them. This is going to be fabulous.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Square number 20 complete except for border. I have 14 embellished squares done and 6 plain squares, 36 squares to go.


Another really great one. Love the sun coming up and the rooster announcing it. I like the piece in the right corner advertising the farm store and the flower in the upper right. You have so many fresh ideas to add.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you both. Still having loads of fun. I have about three designs swimming in my head for squares to come.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Square number 20 complete except for border. I have 14 embellished squares done and 6 plain squares, 36 squares to go.


Another beautiful square , just love all the detail especially the little embroidery parts , perfect finishing touches


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another beautiful square , just love all the detail especially the little embroidery parts , perfect finishing touches


Thank you. The embroidery is fun.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Vase of flowers. I used my grandmother’s coverlet to create a simple shape for a vessel for the flowers.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

This is a really pretty one. Love the 3 D flowers in the coverlet vase and the little lady bugs. The ideas just keep rolling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Vase of flowers. I used my grandmother's coverlet to create a simple shape for a vessel for the flowers.


I like this one , the 3D effect is beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you both. Next square will feature an egret. I have been drawing a few different poses and will trace on the back of my white fabric. We have egrets that visit everyday on the Laguna.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thank you both. Next square will feature an egret. I have been drawing a few different poses and will trace on the back of my white fabric. We have egrets that visit everyday on the Laguna.


That will be a neat one. I love birds of all kinds.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> That will be a neat one. I love birds of all kinds.


We have beautiful birds in the Laguna and lots of hummingbirds. Our gardener has planted plenty of flowers to attract the hummingbirds.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> We have beautiful birds in the Laguna and lots of hummingbirds. Our gardener has planted plenty of flowers to attract the hummingbirds.


I bet that is a sight to see. You are fortunate to be able to be in such a beautiful place.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I bet that is a sight to see. You are fortunate to be able to be in such a beautiful place.


We are and we worked hard for many years to make it happen.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the vase and flowers Kathy. Roughly what size do you want your finished quilt to be ?. 

I am busy making a window blind and matching hand towels for my daughters refurbished bathroom. It is rather tedious sewing all of the straight lines.

I am going to make a faux leather bag after that. I am already designing it in my head.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Love the vase and flowers Kathy. Roughly what size do you want your finished quilt to be ?.
> 
> I am busy making a window blind and matching hand towels for my daughters refurbished bathroom. It is rather tedious sewing all of the straight lines.
> 
> I am going to make a faux leather bag after that. I am already designing it in my head.


The quilt will be used on a queen size bed. I am aiming for 7 squares across and 8 down. My quilt will be roughly 91" by 104". 
You sound like me, "designing in my head". I guess that is where all designs begin.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> The quilt will be used on a queen size bed. I am aiming for 7 squares across and 8 down. My quilt will be roughly 91" by 104".
> You sound like me, "designing in my head". I guess that is where all designs begin.


That is a good size quilt, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Vase of flowers. I used my grandmother's coverlet to create a simple shape for a vessel for the flowers.


 This one is stunning !


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> This one is stunning !


Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I want to thank all of you for the well wishes for my darling. He is out of surgery and the surgeon said everything fit well. I am so relieved. I had to drop him at the door and go back home. I should hear from him later when he is in his room. Thanks again.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I want to thank all of you for the well wishes for my darling. He is out of surgery and the surgeon said everything fit well. I am so relieved. I had to drop him at the door and go back home. I should hear from him later when he is in his room. Thanks again.


Great news. It is the pits to not be able to go be with him. He has a long road of healing and therapy but he will be so happy when it is healed. My daughter tore her knee up on a motorcycle a couple years ago. Her doc recommended this

https://www.suprememed.com/breg-cold-therapy-unit-polar-care-kodiakr-combo?gclid=Cj0KCQiAnKeCBhDPARIsAFDTLTJCQFl_5mFh1Q7OKkvNvufxaHkkjJOpM7KtDiUxLM-jsJE84N3rCnsaAi9MEALw_wcB

It is so nice as you can have ice on 24/7 with no worry about skin damage. She has loaned it to friends and cousins with hip, knee and back surgeries.

Take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I want to thank all of you for the well wishes for my darling. He is out of surgery and the surgeon said everything fit well. I am so relieved. I had to drop him at the door and go back home. I should hear from him later when he is in his room. Thanks again.


That is good news , hope he is back home soon


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you both. He just called and sounds great. He should be released tomorrow. The surgeon wants to keep him overnight. His surgery was long overdue. He was scheduled last March but was cancelled and we all know why. I will be happy for him to be pain free and able to walk long distances again. Our last trip to Nicaragua proved how badly he needed the surgery. His left knee will be done the end of summer as long as the healing goes well with this one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Great news. It is the pits to not be able to go be with him. He has a long road of healing and therapy but he will be so happy when it is healed. My daughter tore her knee up on a motorcycle a couple years ago. Her doc recommended this
> 
> https://www.suprememed.com/breg-cold-therapy-unit-polar-care-kodiakr-combo?gclid=Cj0KCQiAnKeCBhDPARIsAFDTLTJCQFl_5mFh1Q7OKkvNvufxaHkkjJOpM7KtDiUxLM-jsJE84N3rCnsaAi9MEALw_wcB
> 
> ...


Great looking device. I will show that to hubs later.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Great looking device. I will show that to hubs later.


So great that he is sounding good. It will be nice to get him home. That ice machine is easy to use and beats switching out ice bags all the time. It can be on at night and no getting up to get an ice bag.


----------



## anaswet (Jul 10, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

anaswet said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So many beautiful squares.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> So many beautiful squares.


Thank you crafter.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I just popped in to see your progress, Katsch. Such lovely inventive squares, so eye-catching. I love studying each one. Well done!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> I just popped in to see your progress, Katsch. Such lovely inventive squares, so eye-catching. I love studying each one. Well done!


Thank you Jojo. I haven't worked on it in about a month. I am working on birthday gifts for my grandkids and my DIL requested a pocket shawl. Soon I hope to start my slow stitching project again.


----------

